# New construction concrete staining



## Surfboss (Mar 26, 2013)

I will be building a new house in the next few months and would like to go with a stained and polished concrete floor. Does anyone know of a contractor in the lake Jackson-Brazoria county area that does this? Any one had it done?


----------



## 151pecan (Dec 26, 2007)

Call bob mutina he lives in baileys prarie he does the staining and can also engrave designs in the concrete he is very knowlegable 
his phone # is 979-709-1168


----------

